# Apple Valley Fishing



## Jwengerd (Jun 25, 2009)

I live in apple valley and have recently started fishing the lake and i find this lake a lot harder to pattern where the fish are compared to other lakes. Has anyone had this issue? Any one have any good tips? I fish for bass, crappie and I wanna start trolling the lake for walleye. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jwengerd (Jun 25, 2009)

out of 94 people reading this and nobody has every fished apple valley?:glasses-cool:


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

there are a couple members who fish it occasionally,but not many,and they may not have seen your post yet.one of them is my buddy and regular fishing partner.so don't get excited if answers don't come as quick as you'd like.i haven't fished it,but i think they'll tell you it's not the easiest lake to fish sometimes.
remember,this is the internet,and people are not just sitting at their computers waiting to instantly answer any questions that may be asked


----------



## Jwengerd (Jun 25, 2009)

ya wasnt real sure how many people on here fish it. I think it is a hard lake for bass. Just hoping somone that fishes it can help out.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Jwengred.I fish apple valley and yes it's a very hard lake to learn.As I am sure you have figured out already.As for the eyes ,lots of luck as I haven't figured them out yet myself.There are a few of them in there but with so many area that could attract them it makes it hard to zero in on them.I have actually caught more largemouth bass fishing for them.The only advise I can give you is what was given to me.try the area directly under the powerlines favoring the western shore south aways.Also the area in front of king beach.Using the typical methods harnesses,shadraps and even erie dearies.The are stocking more walleye in 2010(catchable size not fingerlings) and that should help some.Hope this helps.


----------



## Jwengerd (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Puterdude. I had heard that under the power lines and and king beach were some good spots. Since you helped me out ill give you a spot I found that is a crappie structure, over by the dam there is a green painted rock im not a 100% sure where the position it is but its in that 25ft circle. I have caught a 13in crappie out of that hole. Going back to the bass, its so hard theres so many docks and weed walls, I think it would be productive to fish the weed wall infront of King Beach. I dont know I am going to have to fish those spots this week. Also I have never heard about anyone catching catfish... Is there any in there? Thanks Justin


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

There are big cats in there. both channels and blues.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Justin,To the North of the boat ramp near the dam on the east side you'll find some no wake bouys,I've caught some huge crappies,16 to 18 inches in the spring & fall along the downed trees in the water.The weedline you're talking about also yeilds some huge,13 inch perch in the fall.Mushi is right about the huge cats as well.As far as the bass,I don't bass fish anymore but I know there are some huge ones in there as well around the zillions of docks,weed lines,fallen trees.Good luck and stay at it ,it's hard to learn the areas as there are so many,but there are some huge fish in there,wipers too,not many ,but some really huge ones,maybe a state record even.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the first time that I have seen this post as well. I do a fairly good amount of fishing on AV although I am not sure how much help I will really be with the bass. I have not fished them much in the past several years. A buddy and I are going to give them more attention here in the next few weeks (hopefully) so I may be able to get on to some pattern. When you get to this time of the year the fishing becomes tougher there as well as everywhere else. I think most of the guys who do well on the bass this far in to the summer have developed some patterns to find deep bass on structures that you are not going to see without electronics. They do a good bit of drop shotting and deep cranking. As far as particular areas I can't say for sure as I have not gotten that figured out yet. I know that we used to catch them on the dropoffs near the dam mostly on the north side leading out of the small bay area. Also we have caught some on the west side on the first point beyond the first large cove. There are many areas on the lake that would be comparable to these. I think that it is a matter of finding them in one small area and then applyingn that across more of the lake. You should be able to catch a few most of the time by beating the shoreline and docks but that often times gets you the smaller fish this time of the year. For smallmouth look for deep rocks. This late in to the summer though they have turned to their summer roaming patterns so finding them seems very difficult as they will tend to stay very deep and suspended over open water at times.

As Puterdude mentioned the eyes seem to be difficult to pattern as well. I think that is largely because of the limited numbers of them in the lake. I know at times I see guys pulling out with a few that they have managed but for the most part I think guys miss more than they hit on finding them. I know a lot of guys troll the area out in front of the cemetery. The old creek bed run over along that side up through there and there are a couple of quick drops and hard bottom structure through there. There are also a lot of guys who troll harnesses in the extreme south end of the lake. I have probably caught more of the eyes in the south end of the lake than any other particular area over the years. I have caught them all areas though and as was mentioned the power line area always seems to be a popular area. When in that area pay attention to where the weeds begin and work the edge area.

Let us know how you do.


----------



## Jwengerd (Jun 25, 2009)

ok thanks guys for the info will hopefully be going out this weekend will post my results and hotspots. THanks, Justin


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was able to get out last Thursday evening with a buddy and one of my boys for a bit of bass fishing on AV. This is the first time this year that I really targeted the bass and had not done much of it in the past several years so it was a bit of a closed-eye affair. We were able to find a few bass although the numbers were not great. I think we landed around 10 bass with several lost fish as well. We managed 2 that were just over 16". The rest were around 12". The best two were on the main lake on weed edges. We could not find any pattern that would produce reliably. We found nothing on the few blowdowns that exist. I am not sure if we pulled even a single fish off any docks. The fish seemed to be in the 8-12' water on the weed lines. Baits that caught fish ranged greatly. My buddy was fishing mostly tube jigs and had a fair amount of action on the pumpkinseed color. I caught a few on the rubber worm Texas rigged. I even managed one on a drop drop rig which I am pretty new at. I had a few more strikes on the dorp shot but couldn't hook up. We had a few strikes and a couple of fish on shallow Bandit 100's as well.

We were able to learn a bit while out there. I am hoping to get more time on the water in the next few weeks. Maybe by late summer I will have a better idea how to find them.


----------



## Jwengerd (Jun 25, 2009)

Good Report bkr43050 lots of good info. I am still stuck at the house doing projects havent had a chance to make it out. I am hoping to make it out Wed. Will have a full report when I do make it out. Justin


----------



## billygoat (Nov 22, 2008)

I live 5 min from king and fish for bass about 4 times a week in the valley.
don't have much trouble finding them but will tell you this lake is backwards
from others,when the conditions tell you to fish one way,this lake you do the
oppisite. If you ever want to go out bass fishing i'll be more than happy to
show you some spots.


----------



## Jwengerd (Jun 25, 2009)

Billy Goat a pm has been sent. A buddy and I went out monday morning didnt catch a thing. will hopefully get out again this week .


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have heard that AV is private? is anyone allowed to fish? Does that go for boating as well? I have googled to no avail.


----------



## Jwengerd (Jun 25, 2009)

ohio hunter, apple valley is a private lake. You have to be a property owner in order to fish or boat on the lake unless you have a buddy who lives in apple valley they can take you fishing. Alot of bs rules to get somone elses boat on the water too. Justin. I am goin out tonight hopefully get something to bite will report back.


----------



## Jwengerd (Jun 25, 2009)

A buddy of mine and I went out last night caught 4 crappie two of them were 13 1/2" pigs, and a couple blue gills. Hopefully going back out tonight for some catfishing.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

That is what I thought. Thanks for the come back!


----------



## billygoat (Nov 22, 2008)

Justin,nice crappies.was that you yesterday fishing the dam in your boat?


----------



## Jwengerd (Jun 25, 2009)

yea my buddy and i were fishing the dam from prob 7pm till 10pm. Justin


----------



## billygoat (Nov 22, 2008)

I was bringing the famliy home from mt.vernon and saw a boat out by the buoys and thought that might be you.Look for me if you go out today i'll be in a red triton bass boat.
bill


----------



## Jwengerd (Jun 25, 2009)

do you typically fish the tues&thurs tournament?


----------



## billygoat (Nov 22, 2008)

Justin,I used to fish tuesday night only and did really well,but don't get home in time to fish them anymore.I was talking today to one of my buddies which fishes them and with my work slowing down I might start again.
I have a bass boat but I fish for everything,like the crappie you caught yesterday in the spring you can catch 50 that size and bigger,
walleye too.Last year we were limiting out on them.
I can show you some spots to fish at different times of the year for whatever
fish you want to catch.The valley is the best lake in the state, I feel it just takes alot of time to learn it.Give me a call and I can tell you some spots or take you out and show them to you. Bill


----------



## bronzebach (Dec 27, 2005)

Sounds like good advice from folks who have chimed in. I used to fish there a lot, but not for several years. The fish can be hard to pattern because there is so much available cover, depth and abundant preyfish. Walleye weren't abundant, but would occasionally catch them on a tube or crankbait while fishing for bass. Night fishing with stickbaits along weedy flats seemed to be the most consistent way to nab the walleyes. Hope this helps a bit


----------



## E-Z-E (Jul 28, 2009)

AV is a soft plastics lake even though most of my big fish came on a topwater frog (dark green with yellow stomache) or a jig (black and blue). Fish the topwater frog anywhere theres weeds on the surface, or around docks. The Jig should be heavy I use a 1/2 ounce model that I pour myself (don't ask...its $$$). flip it around docks that have deep water close by. I'll often use a spinner bait around the docks to find the aggressive ones that follow it. Then Ill pitch the jig back to the same spot. There's some deep docks across from davis beach just use your electronics and move slowly away from the beach opposite davis (i forget the name).Good luck!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

My experience fishing Apple Valley is that it is a good skiing lake.

Buick


----------



## Jwengerd (Jun 25, 2009)

It is an awesome lake to fish when you learn how to fish it. As far as being a great ski lake we could do with out the ski boats lol .

-Justin


----------



## E-Z-E (Jul 28, 2009)

Ah yes... There hasn't been many days during the summer without ski boats at 6:30 AM! They seem to always cut me and my friends off while making a run down the lake. But I'm not one to complain they're out there to have fun just like we are.


----------



## SciotoFishn (Jun 20, 2007)

E-Z-E said:


> AV is a soft plastics lake even though most of my big fish came on a topwater frog (dark green with yellow stomache) or a jig (black and blue). Fish the topwater frog anywhere theres weeds on the surface, or around docks. The Jig should be heavy I use a 1/2 ounce model that I pour myself (don't ask...its $$$). flip it around docks that have deep water close by. I'll often use a spinner bait around the docks to find the aggressive ones that follow it. Then Ill pitch the jig back to the same spot. There's some deep docks across from davis beach just use your electronics and move slowly away from the beach opposite davis (i forget the name).Good luck!


definitely had the best luck w/ soft plastics...... caught one of the biggest largemouth i have seen in my life in one of those little inlets by the docks..... on a purple plastic worm.


----------



## JSLU1217 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just down there this last weekend, slow fishing but did manage to catch I very nice 3lb largemouth. Targeted weed beds about 12ft deep and ran a beetle spin through it, was targeting crappie or bass and fell upon the bass. Dad just retired and bought new pontoon bass boat, so if anyone sees a blue avalon bass boat wave and say hi to Joe! Also any tips would be great, targeting bass south end on top water lures and the love them, right over the weed cover and docks!!! Love this site as well been looking for fellow AV fishermen!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I can not give much advice on the bass fishing as I just don't do a whole lot of it anymore there, mostly crappie fishing. We have been there about once a week for the last month and have been getting plenty of crappie with fair size. We get a lot of undersized fish but each trip we have been taking home about 15 or so nice ones. I think we probably get somewhere between 50-100 between me and my 3 boys. We have thrown in a few bass here and there but nothing for size on them. Recently I have been having enough action in the south end that I have not made it north the last few trips. The crappie are in the deeper weeds (10 feet or so) with a few of the better ones being found on the edges and deep brush when you can find it.

I just saw the report the other day for the fish club stocking this year. They put more stripers in again this year. I believe they are around 10 inches on release but I am not sure. They also stocked a nice number of walleye again. I think they put about 1,400 of them in. Channel cats were also stocked. We are not too hard to pick out on the lake if you come across us. I have a gray 16' Sea Nymph fishing boat and usually have 2-3 boys along with me. Say hello if you see us.

And welcome to the OGF site! I see this was your first post.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I used to fish it all the time when my grandfather was alive. whats hard to pattern? Lots of docks, beach area, weeds, rocks it's got it all. The last time I fished for walleyes ther we were drifting spinners with worms over top of some deep weeds. Knocked the heck out of them.
Good fishing if you live down there the best thing to do is hit the lake as much as possible, you'll learn it quick.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

I've fished some summer weekends there for the past 6 years. It is very tough. I've had alot of luck lately with a texas rigged watermelon worm dragging and pausing along the bottom by the docks. Good luck.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ozdog said:


> I used to fish it all the time when my grandfather was alive. whats hard to pattern? Lots of docks, beach area, weeds, rocks it's got it all. The last time I fished for walleyes ther we were drifting spinners with worms over top of some deep weeds. Knocked the heck out of them.
> Good fishing if you live down there the best thing to do is hit the lake as much as possible, you'll learn it quick.


I think the difficulty is more in the number of eyes present more than the location/presentation. They just had not kept the numbers of fish strong. Even 1,000 fish sounds like a lot but with natural mortality and harvest those numbers diminish rather quickly. I was just out there the last couple of days and talked to 3 different boat groups at the ramp that had been targeting them with little success. No doubt some fish are still there but with the number of hours I have been putting in on the lake and having not hooked one yet it leads me to wonder just how many. I used to pick them up as accidental catches while crappie fishing but have not gotten one in the last couple of years while crappie fishing. I think I have come across 3 in the last couple of weeks belly up that were in the 24" range. I don't know what caused their death. The latest stocking should help in another couple of years.

By the way my fishing report for the last couple of days was fair I guess. We caught plenty of crappies both days with size being small for the most part but a few keepers tossed in. We started the day Monday putting 3 in the livewell from 10.5 to 11.5" in the first 5 minutes of fishing but ended up with only half a dozen keepers in the end. We didn't target them the whole time though as the boys were distracted by the bass. We found some action on some medium size bass to keep us busy. Yesterday was a bit tougher to find any size on the crappie. We were catching them at will in the south end but nearly all in the 8" range. Other stops did not produce either. In talking to a couple guys that were leaving the ramps they found the same lack of success. We managed half a dozen keepers again but nothing over 10". The bass fishing was decent again. We were finding them extremely tight to the shoreline and docks.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> I just saw the report the other day for the fish club stocking this year. They put more stripers in again this year. I believe they are around 10 inches on release but I am not sure. They also stocked a nice number of walleye again. I think they put about 1,400 of them in. Channel cats were also stocked.


I just hope some anglers don't throw the Wipers on the bank again like they did the first time. What a sportfish. And to think they was worried about them competing with the Bass.


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

wipers, we do need a good game fish in here. you can guess what I would love to have in there, but it would be bad for the marriage.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskie Man said:


> wipers, we do need a good game fish in here. you can guess what I would love to have in there, but it would be bad for the marriage.


Yeah and I think Apple would make very nice muskie waters.

I keep saying I am going to go to the fish club meeting and hear what all they have to say but I just never manage to make it. One of these days I will make it. I think it could be a very beneficial meeting to attend and hear some of the history and plans for the stockings.


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

I would love to look into the club alot more. Muskie in the ,I WOULD live in Heaven. I do agree the water and the depth weeds everything thing that Muskie would love, plus tons of bait fish.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't recall the date that the fish club meets but if you get the Cider Press paper they always list it in there. I know that they meet once a month on a set day, just don't know the exact day.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've already asked them about Muskie and the answer I got was "they'll eat the Bass" LOL 

Some of you may scoff, but there is at least one Muskie in there as about a month ago I seen it. It followed my Bass lure in and swam right by the side of the boat, looking at me unafraid the way Muskies do. I hollered to my partner but it submerged before he could see it. Looked to be about a 21 incher. The fish club members I spoke to about it agreed with me that someone put it in there.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

The fishing club meets the second Monday of each month at the club house at 7PM ,they always have a potluck dinner at 6:30 before the meeting starts.Memberships dues are 10.00 dollars the first year & 5 dollars annually there after.


----------



## thebige21994 (Nov 1, 2007)

i recently caught a little muskie while fishing off my dock. I was using a nightcrawler on a straight shank hook with a bobber. held it up and didn't recognize it until my neighbor came over and said "damn, that's a muskie...lets throw it back and hope it eats those damn seven inch shad..." thats my first ever muskie and DANG it had some teeth for only 10 inches


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

thebige21994 said:


> i recently caught a little muskie while fishing off my dock. I was using a nightcrawler on a straight shank hook with a bobber. held it up and didn't recognize it until my neighbor came over and said "damn, that's a muskie...lets throw it back and hope it eats those damn seven inch shad..." thats my first ever muskie and DANG it had some teeth for only 10 inches


I am not doubting that there is any chance that a muskie to end up in Apple Valley but I have heard any stories of them. You mentioned that it was only 10 inches. Is there any chance that it was one of the many walleye fingerlings that they released about a month ago? I imagine several of those are finding their way on to hooks and that is about the size that the advanced ones would be. Here is a picture of what those small walleye would probably look like.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

Is that walleye in your fish tank? If so that would be an awesome fish to watch grow.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

> Is that walleye in your fish tank?


I wish. But that is actually the fish that is on the ODNR's species ID page. I just linked their picture.


----------



## thebige21994 (Nov 1, 2007)

It definitely was not a walleye. I talked to some people around the valley and the only one who's opinion I trust didn't say anything but just gave a really big smile and changed the subject on me. I'm guessing that someone put them in there because of all the shad swimming around the lake. I don't think the muskies will make a huge impact on the fishing but they are likely to get really big really soon. Even if they do find a nice niche in the lake its bound to not allow a whole lot of muskies to reproduce due to the huge population of panfish, and crawfish plus the owls, hawks, blue herrons and other birds that like eating small fish (panfish and crawfish eat the eggs). I don't know though it's not easy to predict the future, just look at your local weatherman.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i only fish av through the ice. big fish, lots of 'em. 'nuff said.


----------

